# Skyrim: Problem am Anfang



## Canny (8. April 2012)

Hallo

ich wollte heute mit Skyrim anfangen, habs bei steam runtergeladen , gestartet, bislang alles perfekt.
Doch dann kam ein schwerwiegendes Problem und zwar direkt bei der Charaktererstellung. Aussehen des Charakters konnte  man noch einstellen, und dann als ich auf "fertig" gehen wollte, kam die ;Meldung nach dem Motto:" Charaktereinstellung beenden und Fortfahren" oder so. dann kann man entweder auf "ok" oder "abbrechen" drücken. Problem bei mir jetzt; Ich kann weder auf ok noch auf abbrechen drücken. das spiel ist nicht abgestürzt sondern läuft weiterhin. das einzige was ist, ich kann halt keine der Buttons anwählen.

Hab das Spiel auch schon erneut runtergeladen und erneut probiert,...keine lösung. Auch an den Einstellungen habe ich nichts vorgenommen,gepatcht ist es sowieso durch steam.

Danke schon mal für jede Antwort.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2012)

Das Menü bei Skyrim ist manchmal etwas tricky, weil es auf Controller optimiert ist - die Schrifft muss deutlich sichtbar markiert werden, wenn Du mit der Maus draufgehst. Alternativ wähle es mit den WASD-Tasten aus (also die Tasten wie zum Bewegen in nem Shooter) und per ENTER-Taste dann bestätigen.

Oder aber es liegt an was anderem - vlt mach mal nen Screenshot und poste den hier, ob Du irgendwas übersehen hast. Bei Steam kannst Du ja mit F12 ganz einfach Screenshots machen


----------



## Piccolo676 (8. April 2012)

bist du sicher, dass du auch in Skyrim bist ? ich hab das ab und an, dass im Hintergrund ein Programm ins internet will und sich die Firewall mit einem fenster meldet und das somit gerade aktiv ist. 
mit Alt+Tabulator kannst du zwischen den Programmen wechseln, vielleicht ist das ja genau der Fall bei dir.


----------



## Canny (8. April 2012)

leider besteht das problem immernoch. keine anderen Tasten funktionieren und im Hintergrund läuft auch nix.hmmm...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2012)

Wie gesagt: mach mal nen Screenshot. Du hast aber nicht zufällig noch ein Gamepad angeschlossen? In dem Fall stellt Skyrim nämlich evlt auf das Pad um, teste dann mal, ob du per Pad was auswählen kannst.


----------



## chbdiablo (8. April 2012)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, wenn man eine gecrackte .exe benutzt. Hast du es gekauft?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2012)

vlt muss man nur 1x Steam neuladen, damit es ordentlich verifiziert/registriert wird?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Januar 2013)

Modernwar18 schrieb:


> Wenn wer die Lösung dazu weiß bitte melden!!


 Ja, hier gibt's die Lösung:
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC, Standard-Edition): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## hbl-holly-hbl (2. Januar 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es das Game auch im Angebot.


----------



## Mignam (3. Januar 2013)

Also das das was mit der gecrackten Exe zutan hat wäre mir neu. 
Ich hab mir meins per Steam auch runtergeladen und beim ersten Starten hatte ich das gleiche Problem.
Einstellungen --> Eingabemittel --> Schau ob auch wirklich die Tastatur ausgewählt ist. Bei mir war da nen Controller ausgewählt.
Nach dem einmaligen Umstellen hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Modernwar18 (4. Januar 2013)

Danke für die antwort,dies habe ich ja auch schon gemacht nur nichts hilft, aber ich werde ma schaun!

mfg


----------

